# Last day ducks



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I decided to brave the rain and float the creek on my property to jump shoot some ducks now that it's ice free. I shot 3 but couldn't find the last one. I ruined my frog toggs in the prickers looking for it with nothing to show for my efforts but still a good day. Better than sitting on the couch watching the Browns lose!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice birds.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's some nice looking property!


----------

